# [RESOLU] Besoin d'aide pour installaion UEFI

## sluggeek

Bonjour,

Après m'être fait la main sur virtualbox, j'ai décidé d'installer Gentoo sur un vrai PC. En UEFI / GPT

Je fais l'installation et tout ce passe bien. La machine reboot tranquillement et je crie victoire  :Smile: . Peu après me rendant compte d'une énorme bêtise dans la configuration du noyau, je décide de reprendre l'installation à 0.

Et la c'est le drame, deux tentatives, 2 plantages dus -je pense - à un mauvais partitionnement ... Ce qui m'énerve c'est que le premier coup j'y étais arrivé (la chance).

Après avoir refais le tour de la documentation, du moins celle que je comprends, voici ce que je projette de faire.

Pourriez vous dire si mon partitionnement et mes commandes sont les bonnes SVP

Partition                           Montage               Taille                     Systeme de fichier              Code HEX           

/dev/nvme0n1p1              /boot/efi                 256Mo                           Fat 32                               EF00

/dev/nvme0n1p2              swap                         1Go                             swap                                 8200

/dev/nvme0n1p3               /                              le reste                           Ext 4                               8300

Formatage : 

mkfs.fat -F32 /dev/nvme0n1p1

mkswap /dev/nvme0n1p2 && swapon /dev/nvme0n1p2

mkfs.ext4 /dev/nvme0n1p3

Montage :

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/boot/efi

mount /dev/nvme0n1p1 /mnt/gentoo/boot/efi

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo      

mount /dev/nvme0n1p3 /mnt/gentoo

FSTAB

/dev/nvme0n1p1                                      /boot/efi           vfat                    defaults,noatime                                   1 2

/dev/nvme0n1p2                                      none               swap                  sw                                                          0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p3                                      /                      ext4                   noatime                                                  0 1

Grub

grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Je compile le noyau avec genkernel. Quand je serais plus aguerri je le recompilerais manuellement. Un problème à la fois  :Smile: 

Pourriez vous me dire si tout cela vous semble correct ?

Bien cordialement,Last edited by sluggeek on Sun Nov 22, 2020 6:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sluggeek

Vous êtes sympas aucune réponse pour me forcer à trouver la solution tout seul, à la dure  :Smile: 

Après avoir regardé comment Manjaro et Debian ont partitionné le disque lors d'installation similaires, j'ai pu valider la solution de mon premier poste et installer gentoo tranquillement. Au passage cdisk marche très bien maintenant avec les tables de partitionnement GPT.

Encore merci, 

Biz

----------

## sebB

Y'avait pas de problèmes dans ton message. On a été décontenancés.

Vivement que tu casse ta gentoo, qu'on puisse t'aider   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sluggeek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y'avait pas de problèmes dans ton message. On a été décontenancés.
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sans soucis, ça m'a pris du temps mais j'ai compris plein de chose.

Quant à casser gentoo, je pense que c'est juste une question de temps ! De toute façon quand on tente des trucs, tôt ou tard, ça merdouille.

Biz tout le monde

----------

## sluggeek

Bonjour, je me permets de compléter mes messages précédants:

Pour une raison que j'ignore, et je ne sais pas si cela est uniquement valable pour mon thinkpad T14, mais le schéma de partitionnement que j'ai indiqué ne m'a jamais permis d'avoir une gentoo bootable sur une vraie machine. En revanche il fonctionne parfaitement sur une machine virtuelle. 

Pour que gentoo soit bootable j'ai été obligé de laisser un espace vide de 1Mo avant la partition EFI et un espace vide de 8Mo tout à la fin du disque (je pense que 1Mo devrait suffire). Le premier espace vide n'est pas une partition Bios Boot (inutile avec UEFI/GPT) c'est juste un espace vide. J'imagine que cela vient de mon utilitaire de partionnement : cfdisk. Je pense que d'autres utilitaires laissent ces espaces vides par défaut.

Si vous avez des informations là dessus, je suis preneur.

J'ai trouvé la solution en installant une Manjaro et en regardant comment celle ci, qui fonctionnait parfaitement, avait partitionné mon disque. C'est sans doute pas très glorieux comme technique, mais ça a le mérite d'être efficace.

Bon courage tout le monde !

Edit : orthographe

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster parted -l

----------

## sluggeek

J'ai pas gardé le parted des installations qui marchaient pas. Tu veux celui d'une installation qui marche ?

Bien à toi.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais séparé /boot/efi de /boot (mais ça a l'air d'être désormais la méthode recommandée désormais).

Il y a, selon moi, une erreur logique dans ton l'ordre de montage de tes partitions indiqués dans ton 1er post: il faut:

1°/ Monter la partition /mnt/gentoo (ton future /)

2°/ Créer le dossier /mnt/gentoo/boot/ (ton futur /boot/) et y monter ta partition boot (future /boot) (cette étape seulement si /boot séparé)

3°/ Créer le dossier /mnt/gentoo/boot/efi (ton futur /boot/efi) et y monter ta partition EFI.

Si tu montes la partition EFI en premier, elle se retrouve masquée par le montage de ton futur / sur /mnt/gentoo/, les fichiers n'y sont pas écrits (ils sont écrits sur ta future /)

----------

## sluggeek

@Yeti

Merci de m'avoir répondu,

Effectivement j'ai mal copié mes commandes, lors de l'installation j'ai bien fait comme tu le dis sinon cela n'a pas de sens, bien vu.

Je pense qu'on sépare /boot et /boot/efi pour n'avoir que cette dernière en fat et laisser /boot en ext

En fait j'ai réussi mon installation j'indique juste qu'il faut laisser un petit espace vide avant la première partitions et après la dernière pour que gentoo boot (en tout cas sur mon thinkpad). J'ai jamais eu ce problème avec des machines virtuelles.

Bien à toi,

----------

## sebB

 *sluggeek wrote:*   

> J'ai pas gardé le parted des installations qui marchaient pas. Tu veux celui d'une installation qui marche ?
> 
> 

 

Oui

----------

## Anard

 *sluggeek wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'on sépare /boot et /boot/efi pour n'avoir que cette dernière en fat et laisser /boot en ext

 

+1

----------

## sluggeek

Bonjour,

Désolé d'avoir tardé mais j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes à résoudre. J'ai dû refaire une installation dual boot arch / gentoo afin de trouver et résoudre un problème avec Xorg.

Voici le schéma de partitionnement, il y a un espace libre de 2Mo avant la première partition et un autre d'environ 1Mo après la dernière partition.

Après avoir consulté la doc, gdisk propose comme choix par défaut, de commencer au secteur 2048, ce qui laisse un petit espace devant la première partition. Peut-être que cfdisk ne le fait pas et commence ses partitions au tout début du disque. Il faudrait que je fasse des tests sur une VM.

Après je ne suis pas un spécialiste, peut-être cet espace est nécessaire au bon alignement des partitions ? Je n'en sais rien, je travaille de manière empirique. Mais bon ça ma permis de me dépanner !

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name      Flags

 1      3146kB  318MB   315MB   fat32           efi       boot, esp

 2      318MB   1391MB  1074MB  linux-swap(v1)  swap

 3      1391MB  44.3GB  42.9GB  ext4            gentoofs

 4      44.3GB  256GB   212GB   ext4            archfs

Bien cordialement,

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonsoir,

Il y a une notion assez vague à travers tous tes posts qui fait qu'il est compliqué de t'aider... Qu'appeles-tu gentoo non-bootable?

- Grub qui s'affiche ou pas?

- Kernel qui foire avec l'invite de login?

- Autre?

Si grub ne s'affiche pas, tu peux tenter de t'aider d'une clef USB bootable avec "refind" (une alternative à grub), et voir si ça détecte ta gentoo et si elle boote... (ça pourrait mettre en évidence un problème de'installation ou d'EFI).

Autre blague du genre, ton uefi veut-il un OS signé?

----------

## sluggeek

@Yetibarbar,

Merci de ta réponse, effectivement je dois pas être clair dans mes messages : 

Je n'ai aucun problème, j'ai tout solutionné comme un grand suite à mon premier post. J'indiquais juste comment j'y étais parvenu  :Smile: . Je vais éditer le sujet du message.

Encore merci de m'avoir répondu, et j'essaierai d'être plus clair, moins brouillon dans mes prochains messages.

Bien à toi,

----------

